# New Martha Stewart Halloween Magazine is Out!



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I was so excited to buy this magazine to see what great ideas she had this year. Boy was I disappointed! Most ideas in the magazine were just the same ideas from years past with a different cover. Really, with a staff and money like hers, they couldn't come up with new ideas? Just a way to get another $6 out of you. She seems to be about just making the buck, at any cost. Even her makeup on the cover is not that creative this year. Don't bother buying this issue if you own her past Halloween issues.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I browsed through it at Target and was also disappointed. Nothing more then a few borrowed books from the local library couldnt tell me. I will not be buying this one...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

wow guys, thanks for the heads up. I was gonna buy it this year. Perhaps I will just flip through it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Same here,I guess I'll pass!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed... Thanks... That just means $6 toward another prop.


----------

